# Lola the Kinkajou



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres a few pics of Lola my Kink eating a fig. I brought her inside (as I do most evenings) for a cuddle and a snack.

Here she is munching on a fig on the sofa. 

ITS MINE!!!










WHAT FIG????:whistling2:










AH CRAP YA CAUGHT ME!










She loves being on the sofa and will try to but you off it!:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Had to look as I did not know what one looked like :blush:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

awwwww now that is sweet!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww she is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

You always have lovely pics to share with us:2thumb:

Nice Kink : victory:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Matt, I tried not to look but I had too...oh well one day maybe


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Gorgeous Matt, I tried not to look but I had too...oh well one day maybe


 
:lol2: me too. Just had to look...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice, I am same maybe one day....:2thumb:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Pouchie - Believe it or not the pics are all taken with my phone:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!!!! Pretty little kinky girl! Loves her!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

beautiful :flrt:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*cute kink*

funny how they manage to look adorable and innocent in pictures then act like like badly behaved 2 year olds the second the cameras off eh?

Kito was driving me craaaaazy a couple of days ago. was so close to sticking him in a taxi to Nerys' house!!

:lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Never had a problem with Lola.

If your going to ship him down to Nerys, go a little further and send him to me:lol2:


----------

